# Any ideas on the breed of this chicken?



## Snyburg (Jun 26, 2012)

I am wondering what breed the chicken in front is. I have looked at lots of chicken pictures and some are close but usually the markings aren't quite the same. I am no expert so thought I'd ask the experts!  I have two like this but this one is the prettiest. This is my first time uploading a picture on here, I am hoping it works! 
Thank you for any ideas!


----------



## nntramp (Jul 14, 2012)

Maybe a silver laced wyodette


----------



## Snyburg (Jun 26, 2012)

*Thank you*



nntramp said:


> Maybe a silver laced wyodette


I googled that for pictures and I think you are right! I have now figured out three of my four, one more to go. One thing I have learned in all this is that there are a lot of chicken breeds and pictures out there! lol


----------



## nntramp (Jul 14, 2012)

Lots of mutts too.... But sometimes a cross breed is a healthier bird


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Beautiful pullet!!!


----------

